# 3 Phase Install



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

That sounds like BS. pun intended


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Unfortunately they do not use the same type of armored cable in America. You may need to ask that on a forum that's more biased towards the UK.


----------

